# somebody's been peeing in my bed...



## Chris R (Feb 15, 2011)

here's another newbie question: last night when going to bed I noticed that my blanket was wet :? it was very late and I was tired and lazy so i just turned it around and fell asleep. this morning I woke up and my blanket was wet AGAIN! I washed everything to get rid of the smell, because I read the smell of cat pee can be like an invitation for my cats to keep on using my bed as a toilet. But I'm starting to worry now, could this be a symptom for a more serious condition? My cats were still using their litter boxes this morning so it's not like they have forgotten about them :wink There doesn't seem to be anything else wrong with them. Maybe it was just an accident? (I know that happens quite frequently in the kindergarten I'm working in )


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Could be a UTI - try to figure out which one is doing the peeing on the bed. You have my sympathy - I'm going through the same thing. 

Get some apple vinigar to put with the clothes you wash - it helps with the pee smell.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is a link to a topic I made in response to members having problems with inapropriate elimination issues. Give it a look and see if anything appears to point to what you are seeing with your own cats.
heidi =^..^=

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/131350-uti-inappropriate-urination.html


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I read the link but have a question for you, Heidi. I inherited my mother's cat and she's been doing this for years. I just thought it was a behavioral issue. Is it possible for a cat to have a UTI for years?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I suppose it is possible for a cat to have a long-term UTI, but I would expect at some point over that excessive length of time for an infection to worsen and have a dramatic negative impact on the cat's health.
It could be behavioral, or it could be a case of .... oh, I can't recall the term, (interstititis? ugh, I know that is wrong!) but it is like bumps or something in the cat's bladder and it makes them behave as if they've got a UTI, but they don't. I also can't recall how vets diagnose that condition.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Having had UTI's frequently in my youth, I don't think it can be long term without putting one in a hospital! That's why I never took her to the Vet to investigate it. Thing is, I wonder why if it's a litterbox issue she doesn't also poo elsewhere? She is a very prissy girl. Other cats have always disliked her, from the very moment she entered my mother's house. But I guess it's worth investigating. It's not a regular thing, just every so often. Just when I let my guard down. God how I hate finding the bed wet when I'm tired! Makes me spittin' mad. Not at her, but at myself for forgetting to close the door to the bedroom...but then, the others can't take cat naps on my bed if the door is closed.


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Our cat Phantom peed in our bed a few years ago for the first time...literally the weekend after getting a new mattress and bedding!!! Thank goodness for the mattress pad that saved our mattress.

We were very concerned and had him to the vet ASAP. Turned out to be a bladder inflamation, which was controlled with Cosequin. We called them his "magic pills" because not only did they fix the issue (and it never happened again) but it actually changed his temperament for the better.

Good luck, you are getting lots of good advice on this thread!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

It's a sign of love. She's mixing scents with you. Don't change the sheets. That's an insult.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It's possible it's a UTI, but sounds more behavioral to me, and related to the fact that the other cats don't like her and let her know it. Likely her way of asserting her "dominance". By marking your bed, she's saying it's "mine". Yeah, it's hard to remember always to keep the door closed. Perhaps another cat tree or stand near where she usually sleeps may help. If it's the bedroom she wants to be, because of the other cats, you could put a cat stand in there and cover the bed with a plastic sheet.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

dave_ph said:


> it's a sign of love. She's mixing scents with you. Don't change the sheets. That's an insult.


lmao!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Have you tried Feliway? That has been known to stop inappropriate urination.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I disagree. Not so much dominance as bonding by mixing scents.*









* Don't mess with me I skimmed several chapters of _Cat vs Cat_.


*********************


----------



## Chris R (Feb 15, 2011)

I still don't know which of the two it was, but it happened again yesterday. But both cats seem totally fine otherwise and still use their box as well. I sleep in a kind of bunk/loft bed (not sure what you call it) and the cats love to be up there. Can it be that they (or at least one of them) is simply to lazy to go all the way down and to the bathroom?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If you can isolate the cat you think it is in a bathroom or dog crate for about 3 nights, you should be able to determine which one it is.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

theinfinitesadness said:


> I still don't know which of the two it was, but it happened again yesterday. But both cats seem totally fine otherwise and still use their box as well. I sleep in a kind of bunk/loft bed (not sure what you call it) and the cats love to be up there. Can it be that they (or at least one of them) is simply to lazy to go all the way down and to the bathroom?


Since this is a new behavior, I think you definitely need to get the cat to the vet and rule out a medical issue. 

Cats are naturally clean animals; if one of your kitties lacks the energy to move from her sleeping quarters to an appropriate elimination spot, you have more troubles than just a potential UTI!

Good luck! Hopefully, the problem is easily diagnosed and corrected. atback

AC


----------



## Chris R (Feb 15, 2011)

believe me, my cats don't lack ANY energy at all. it just happened again. it's 4.30 am and i woke up in cat pee. they don't do it anywhere else in the apartment, only at nights, only in my bed and so far only when i'm in it 

i can't go back to sleep anymore now. like i mentioned i have a loft bed and i'm now desperately trying to rearrange my furniture so that they can't come up anymore. but they always find new ways...

couldn't there be any other reason for this? they don't really use my bed as a place to sleep, they just use it to play. they have become very wild and "naughty" lately, maybe as a result of me not being strict and consistent enough  can it be that they are healthy and simply decided to use my bed as another toilet? i'm serious :?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I think, before any of can say whether it's something else or not, you need to find out if it's a medical issue.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Did you read the link I provided on page 1?*



Heidi n Q said:


> Here is a link to a topic I made in response to members having problems with inapropriate elimination issues. http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/131350-uti-inappropriate-urination.html





theinfinitesadness said:


> ...couldn't there be any other reason for this?
> ...can it be that they are healthy and simply decided to use my bed as another toilet? i'm serious :?


*Until you are able to rule out a medical problem for this behavior, we *cannot* address any behavioral problems or possible solutions because if the issue is rooted in a medical physiological problem, without proper treatment the cat CANNOT change its' behavior if it is doing so out of a response to pain and is trying to tell you ... in the only way it knows how ... that something is wrong.*


*Here, I'll copy/paste from my link:*

UTI and/or Inapropriate Urination
*The NUMBER ONE REASON CATS PEE INAPPROPRIATELY = Urinary Tract Inflamation (UTI)*​Diagnosis is with a vet checking a urine sample. There is no other way to diagnose or rule-out this medical problem. Depending on diagnosis (_infection, inflamation, crystals_) treatment can include antibiotics, anti-inflamatories and/or a diet change to help get more moisture into their elimination systems.

Cats are naturally neat and tidy animals.
They *know* what a litterbox is for.
If a cat is *not* using their litterbox, they are trying to *tell you something* and you need to listen.

AFTER a veterinary visit and UTI has been eliminated as a problem, then you can move on to examining other behavioral or environmental areas of concern:
Has the home been stressful for the cat? _...cats can develop UTIs due to stress..._
Does the cat like the litterbox? _...open-tray, hooded, deep enough litter, large enough box..._
Does the cat like the location of the litterbox? _...is it in a quiet area, low traffic and no sudden noises..._
Does the cat like the litter used? _...some cats prefer different litters..._
Does the cat approve of how clean the litterbox is kept for it? _...many cats will refuse to use 'dirty', and especially *smelly* litterboxes..._
Are the litterboxes arranged in such a manner as they cannot become a trap? ... _some multi cat households can have a problem with another cat either guarding the LBs or waiting to ambush a cat exiting a LB in an effort to play_

*if your cat is male, simply replace she/her with he/him*

Cats WANT to use a litterbox to hide their waste. If they are not, it is because there is some sort of problem and avoiding the litterbox is _The Only Way_ for the cat to tell you _It Is Having A Problem_. If you and your family are annoyed at this behavior, imagine how *frustrating* and *painful* this can be for your cat who is trying to tell you in every way she has available to her: She Is Having A Problem. 
UTI's are painful and the kitty tries to find places to pee where maybe it *won't* be painful, like soft piles of clothes, bedding and rugs. When the pain *still* isn't going away by peeing on soft things, they start to pee on 'smooth' things like floors, tables, sinks, tubs, showers, stoves and countertops. IMO, when a cat reaches the point of peeing *_on you_* or *_right in front of you while looking you in the eyes_* ... please don't get upset, the kitty is simply trying to tell you she has something wrong with her.

After medical treatment, diet can play a large role in helping to keep UTI's at bay; more moisture, as in wet food or RAW diets. Even a better quality dry food and not feeding "McKittyCrack" (_which is what I call grocery-store available dry catfoods_) can help the kitty stay healthy. There are plenty of topics in the Health/Nutrition Forums to help you find a good catfood and/or diet for your kitty during and after treatment.

Good luck, we really *want* you to be able to help your kitty. Please let us know how things go...the information you share could help other people in similar situations, too.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Chris R (Feb 15, 2011)

Heidi n Q said:


> *Did you read the link I provided on page 1?*


I'm sorry, I don't know how I could overlook that one. thanks!


----------



## mellnoel (Feb 12, 2011)

oh that happened to me one time - i was sleeping with my kitten (i do that untill they are big enough to sleep outside) and i woke up with a funny smell in my face. turns out my little sweety peed all over my arms and bed! i passed it off as an accident because he was still just a kitten. good thing for him it never happened again, but he still got a good nose-rubbing.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

mellnoel said:


> .......he still got a good nose-rubbing.


That brings back 'fond' memories of being spanked for bed wetting when I was still being potty trained as a tot. Poor kitten.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

mellnoel said:


> ...but he still got a good nose-rubbing.


And what did you think that was going to accomplish? Cats and dogs are totally different species. Rubbing a dog's nose in it will work. Rubbing a cat's nose, ESPECIALLY a kitten's nose, doesn't work. You cannot discipline a cat/kitten the same way you discipline a dog. I hope that you never do that to a cat/kitten again. Poor kitty.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

It doesn't work on dogs either!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

tigressbythetail said:


> It doesn't work on dogs either!


Really? I didn't know that. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Unless you catch the animal *before* they actually do the elimination act and move them to the appropriate area, they WON'T understand why they are being punished. 

This is also true for rubbing-their-noses-in-it. Cat or dog. They won't understand that it was a mess they made and you are trying to tell/show them it is unacceptable to you. All they will understand is The Big Person Who Is Stronger Than Them is rubbing them into urine or poop and they will learn to avoid YOU, not the act you want them to not do.


----------



## Chris R (Feb 15, 2011)

ok, so shortly after my last post i changed the cat litter and the peeing stopped. I'm using some kind of 'fresh'n easy' litter that's supposed to be changed only once a month. but after only one week it's completely yellow and disgusting, so this morning i caught collie peeing in my bed again. can it really be an infection if the peeing stopped for a whole week?

i told my brother about this. he has had two cats for a while, he has only one toilet for both cats and uses only 1/4 of the litter i use and he has to change it only every 3 weeks. how can that be? he told me to simply "raise my cats properly", i got upset immediately when he said that and asked him what he meant by that. of course his answer was "smack the cat when she does it and press her face into the pee". apparently it worked for him but I will not do this to my cats.

i still don't believe that collie is really sick. i think she just doesn't like to use her toilet, but if that's the case then what do i do? I cant afford to change the litter every week. i bought some clumping litter for one of the toilets. hopefully she prefers that one.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Could it be a litter box issue? Some cats are territorial over the loo.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think if you have only one litter box, you need another. Some cats just will not be happy with one box. You need to clean your box(s) a minumum of* 2x/day* (am & pm) removing pee clumps and poop. Clean the box every 2 weeks with a little diluted bleach or baking soda and replace with clean litter. If you don't get on top of this problem, it will become an ingrained habit and you certainly don't want that. Better to spend a little extra $$$ for more clumping cat litter. Your brother has_ no idea_ how to treat cats and what he does is animal abuse. When you do see your cat using the box, praise her with lots of "good girl". If after keeping litter box clean as suggested after a week and Collie's peeing inappropriately, please take her to the vet to check for an UTI, as it will not clear up and could become a chronic condition.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

For the elevendy seventh time, have they gone to the vet yet?


----------

